# ToC Stage 4 Pre-ride



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

You know we are going to do it.. last year's Stage 3 pre-ride was too much fun!

Since the stage is only 81ish miles, we can easily make a loop out of it. This route would be 124 mi, 10K'


Start at Cardoza Park in Milpitas (parking, restrooms)
Neutral start: Climb Calaveras, continue to Pleasanton
Vineyard Dr, admire wineries, get thirsty
Concannon Blvd & Holmes to the official start in Livermore
Race on: East Ave, Vasco Rd, Patterson Pass, Cross Rd
Tesla Rd, Mines Rd
Feed zone at The Junction
notilmaH tM
Sierra Rd
Happy ending with Felter & Calaveras

Lunch could be at The Junction with a King of Beer contest for whoever chugs the most beers and climbs Mt Ham keeping it down.. well, maybe not 

Interest? The pros will do this in about 4 hours I expect but we should probably allow 8-9. Perhaps early March when the days are a little longer?


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Good idea. 81 miles is for pussies.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Exactly! Or, at least, for those with a bus to transfer!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Count me as "interested."


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Can't do it the 2nd or 3rd weekends of March, so I would prefer that you schedule it for one of those weekends. If not, I will either need to show up, or think of a good excuse.

I would be coming from the East Bay, so that might open up a shuttling opportunist. I did the Davis to Santa Rosa stage last year, and totally underestimated it from the mileage and elevation profile. Don't confuse mileage with difficulty.


----------

